# EUTHANIZED: Rocky, Mayfield, NY B/T male



## kathyb

This boy was brought in as a stray on July 11th and he keeps getting passed by because the vet thinks he is around five years old. He is a nice boy who loves attention and loves it when I go and take him for a walk. Yesturday when I was with him a husky was also out being walked and he was just puppy bowing and tail wagging wanting to play. Due to the fact that he has been there a long time his time is getting short. They will work with a rescue through me, so please if interested please PM me.


----------



## Sampson's girl

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

He would be gorgeous with a bath and a good brushing - poor sweet boy


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Sweet boy, does not look very happy to be there.
Kathy has he been temp tested with other dogs and cats?

Handsome guy !!!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

No he has not been tested, he could care less when he walks by other dogs in the kennels. You know Zoe, she can not be used as a temp dog.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy,
If you would like call me we can take my Ms Jade and temp test him..


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Brigiette if you temp test him, let me know how it goes!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

He is being HW tested on Friday.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy let me know what you need with this boy. I will help how ever I can...


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Any news about this handsome man?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I am waiting for HW check on Friday and I also paid to have him nutured thinking someone might step up if that is already done.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I am crossing all my paws and Zoe's too that HW test comes back negative.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

All the fur-kids paws are crossed here as well for the boy .


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

He is HW-, paws crossed worked.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

YEAH!!!!! Very good news....


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

He still needs a home to go to.


----------



## k9sarneko

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump for the sweet boy. That was a wonderful thing you did, having him neutered to give him a better chance.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

bumping this guy back to the top.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*










Brigiettte and I went to temp test this guy today and he passed with flying colors.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

His pictures really do not do him justice.
He is a nice looking boy.

He wanted to play with my Miss Jade, but she is kinda stuffy.
very sweet fellow.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bumping this boy back up.


----------



## Leadchange

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I just love this guy. Can't somebody help him?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

On Sunday they only had two kennels open and it is the only shelter now in that county.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy I talked with Denise today they are full.
I am worried about this boy.
He is so sweet, so deserving of a good home and some love.

Big bump for this boy!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy and Brigiette, how long does this boy have?


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This shelter only PTS when they are full .

If at all possible they will keep him safe, they know he his posted on the board, keeping fingers crossed a rescue can find room.

So right now Denise said its a day to day thing as they are full, She would give me aleast 24 hr notice.

(Not picking up the phone when it rings).
They are very easy to work with and try there best for the dogs.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I will sponser this boy for a rescue. Brightstar took in Butch last year from this same shelter and I sponsered him.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump for my favorite boy...


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This shelter just took in four dogs on an abuse case so space is very limited!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

bump


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This poor boy needs to get out. This shelter has very limited funds and on Sun. and Tue. they are closed so someone goes in from 8AM until 11:30 to feed and clean and no one returns until 8AM the next day!


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This guy looks like a scholarly professor with that graying muzzle. Bet he could dazzle a few young women.

As I understand from what I just read, he's good with other dogs, heartworm negative, and already neutered? Passed his temperament test with flying colors? Sounds like he has all the endearing qualities of a new best friend, and then some!

What's his contact information so I can pass him along? And does he have a name?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

His name is Rocky and he is just a sweet boy. He is at Brennan Humane Society 518-725-0115, they have very limited hours of operation. This shelter is just a few miles from me and will be happy to find out anything else. They are full now so he is at risk, they will call me 24 hours before PTS.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Copy, paste, and crosspost far and wide to help this hunk.

*************************************************


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I will be going to see Rocky today.


----------



## GT

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Great job on the poster, Donna. 
Hoping this handsome fellow is out of there soon.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Thank you Donna for the wonderful update on Rocky. He just wants someone to love and play with!


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*



> Originally Posted By: kathybThank you Donna for the wonderful update on Rocky. He just wants someone to love and play with!


Kathy, did you go see him over the weekend?


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy and I did go and see Rocky yesterday.

According to Denise Rocky may have someone who is intrested.

I will follow up to make sure. As of yesterday he was till there.
Will call in the am .


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

The person who was interested in him never came to see him and failed a home check! So still looking for a home for Rocky.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Thank you Kathy, I was afraid of this.

Rocky still needs a nice warm bed!!!!
Such a sweet soul.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

bump


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

BUMP!

Kathyb has paid for Rocky to be neutered and his teeth cleaned!!


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Big bump for Rocky,
Stopped to this this boy today, but shelter was closed.
He is such a sweet boy ! 

Thank you Kathy.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I think the shelter closes at 4! Rocky is being neutered and having his teeth cleaned on Friday - they had to bump back his appt.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

The shelter closes at 3 on Mon, Wed, Thur, Fri and Sat and people just there to clean for a couple of hours on Sun and Tue in the morning then everyone is alone until the next morning.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump for this boy!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Rocky is already, but needs a place to go.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Rocky is still in need of a home. He is such a good boy he needs no rehab.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Another really good looking New Yorker. Not quite a grampa yet, but oh so regal and wise looking. PERFECT AGE, PERFECT DOG IN SO MANY WAYS!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Rocky is still looking for a home.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump!! I keep thinking about this gorgeous boy.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*



> Originally Posted By: DanniBump!! I keep thinking about this gorgeous boy.


Me too. Maybe we can put a summary together of everything we already know about this guy to catch people up?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Bump


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I spoke to Denise, the administrator at Brennans, on Wedns. Rocky is in need. They really like him and they try hard to find adopters/rescue. Neither at the moment.

Kathyb and Bdanise are advocating for him too.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I will going to see him tomorrow with Kathy B.
I hope to take him out in the kennel to play for awhile.

Kathy & I are supposed to go and help clean the path for walking the fur-kids.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Can you get some good photos of him?


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Sure we can take more pics tomorrow. It may rain all day here, if that is the case we will go Sunday morning..


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy B and I Went to see Rocky and took him out to play before it started raining.
I just can't get over what a sweet boy he is. Loves to play ball, sits and stays till ya throw the ball for him. Even brings the ball back.
He loved being able to run. Poor guy had been here since July in a small kennel.
Hope the pics came out..Sorry they are kinda blurry..
Heres ROCKY!!!!!

Look at the drive in his eyes


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This poor guy. I cannot believe no one wants him! You did say:
Loves people
Healthy
And likes other male/female dogs right?


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

yes likes other dogs Male/Female
Kathy has sponsered him for vetting. Which was done thursday.
Teeth cleaning and all...
I had so much fun with him playing ball today, I hated to make him go back to the small kennel.

Told Gary his work shop out back is now mine.LOL!!!
Could make two large kennels with fencing off the back..LOL!!!!

If I had the room or place for Rocky he would be with me in a heartbeat...


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Me too... me too.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Rocky is such a sweet heart, he does not seem to care when I had my hands in his mouth looking at his teeth. The Dr. that did his surgery now thinks hs is 3 to 4 years old.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

bump for Rocky


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Rocky has been at this shelter for five months now. I went to see him today and they would not even let me take him out as they were cleaning the kennels and would be closed after they were done. This is not a very good shelter as the girl that is there is not friendly at all and does not like GSD. I was so upset I went right by my road and had to turn around.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy, is there a way he can be pulled and maybe boarded somewhere? I know its definately not the ideal situation... maybe he would get better attention there though? Do you know how long that they will keep him at the shelter??


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

bump for Rocky


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Poor Rocky still needs a home or rescue. I hate to leave him there when I go on Sat., one of these Sat. I am afraid he will be gone. He has spent five months in a three by five cell!


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

bump


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I just heard the weather for Saturday and it says rain, so Rocky will not get out of his 3 by 5 at all this week........


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I am happy to say that I am picking Rocky up on Sunday to take to VT to meet his new family. There has been a home check done already (today) and I have talked twice to the people and they have had GSD in the past and sound just great. He is a Dr. and she works at a court house. They just are moving in a new home, back yard will be fenced in with a doggy door for him to go in and out of the house. He will be in foster care for a week while they get this all done for him. The foster family is only about ten minutes away so they plan on visiting him often to bond with him in that week. Then for long weekends and vocations he will be going with his family to their home in Maine with 52 acres to hike with his family.


----------



## TANDB

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Way to go Kathy! I'm am so happy to hear this and what a home it sounds like


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*








YESSSS !!!!!

Kathy I'm sorry I cant go with you tomorrow..
Give Rocky big hugs for me....

I cant wait for Rocky to be sprung tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This made my day to hear this today!!!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This made my day too!!
This was my favorite boy, please keep us posted about him.
Have a wonderful life gorgeous man!


----------



## brt

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

That's terrific news that was a long time coming.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

When I got there the people changed their minds about him. I told them on the phone that he did not like being picked up and was told that was fine. When I got there again I told them again, they had a high truck that he needed to be picked up to help get into. He did not like tp be picked up to be put into the truck. He now still needs a rescue.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

OMG, this is terrible. They did not even give him a chance!


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy: Is Rocky back at the shelter?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

White River Animal Rescue has Rocky and is trying to help him. He is being given meds thinking that he is in some pain and that is why he does not like to be picked up.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Is he in a foster home?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

No he is in boarding for now.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*



> Originally Posted By: kathybNo he is in boarding for now.


Crap, I heard he was safe in a new home. This is incredibly sad. Kathy, you must be very frustrated as i know you have gone out on a limb for this guy.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I spoke with Kathy lastnight. At least where they are boarding Rocky is bigger than the kennel he was in before.
We are praying it is a medical problem.(nothing serious I hope)

Rocky displayed so signs of agression at all when I was with him a few times, playing ball hands in his mouth, hugging him.
I lifted his back leg, felt around on his hips Etc, while in the fenced in area two weeks ago and he was great..No growling nothing.
He just wanted to play.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Oh no! This is terrible.







Chama would scream bloody murder if someone other than me tried to pick her up. My cat can only be picked up a certain way or she will yell. It's painful for seniors. 

Did they put him on supplements for his joints? 

I really, really hope he finds a good home.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Did he growl at the people when they tried to lift him? Did he yelp?
I am not sure I understand the problem.

I think that strangers lifting a large, stressed out dog that is not used to being lifted is a very bad idea. He may not feel comfortable with it and he has the right to that. One of my dogs has a back problem and he yelps when he is lifted. He is OK otherwise. I only allow him to be lifted when it is absolutely necessary. I don't see this as a major problem though. Rocky can be taught to use a ramp instead of being lifted.

Is he officially with the rescue now?


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy B was there, I was on another transport so I could not make it with her.

She will know for sure.
But I agree , a strange person being stressed , knowing he does not liked to be picked up and they do it anyways...


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

He is with White River Rescue now, I really do not know much about this rescue and could not find out much about it. I did talk to some shelters down south that let dogs go to this rescue all the time. They had posted Rocky for me and then called saying they had a home for him and I talked to the people it sounded great. I know if I brought Rocky back he would be pts that week as there was no more space for him, so Amy agreeded to take him in. He is in boarding now but really needs to be in a foster home.


----------



## GT

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Is there an update on Rocky? Hope he's finally found his foster or forever home.


----------



## yooperbug

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This poor dog. They didn't even give him a chance!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

It is with great sadness that I have to tell you that Rocky was PTS. His whole personality had changed and he was having trouble walking. The vet felt that due to the stress he has been under that he had a stroke.


----------



## GT

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Oh Kathy, I'm so sorry; this is truly heartbreaking. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

OMG, I am so sorry, I was so hopeful that he would do well with the rescue. Did he ever make it into a foster home. It is so tragic when we do our best and then we lose them in spite of all the efforts.

Run free gorgeous boy, there were many who cared and loved you.
I am so sorry Kathy.

RIP Rocky, we'll see you one day...


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

















I am so....sorry Kathy. You were his biggest advocate!!!


----------



## staxi2

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

breaks my heart to here of yet another rocky gone,rip sweet boy
( RIP MY OWN ROCKY 2007)


----------



## ded37

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy - I am very, very sorry life ended this way for Rocky. Darcy


----------



## Sashmom

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*



> Originally Posted By: kathybIt is with great sadness that I have to tell you that Rocky was PTS. His whole personality had changed and he was having trouble walking. The vet felt that due to the stress he has been under that he had a stroke.


Im so sorry about Rocky







He was lucky to have had you.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I'm very sorry about poor Rocky.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*















Rocky


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I'm so sorry...Rocky...you were loved...

Kathy...you were his special person...he will be waiting for you....


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

This is very upsetting. Has anyone talked to Kathy, is she OK?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Yes...I've spoken to her...

Poor Kathy has had alot of rescue heartbreak lately


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I hope she is OK. This is a tragedy with Rocky. We get very attached to these guys even though they are not in our homes.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*








I am so sorry Kathy, I know how hard this is on you.









Rip sweet Rocky.
This just not sound like the Rocky I knew and palyed ball with.

Thank you Kathy for all you did to help Rocky.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I just went searching for this thread and couldn't believe the heading, thought maybe the graveyard shift is catching up to me. But I see that it's true, Rocky was euthanized, and what a devastating outcome.

Kathy and Brigiette, and anyone else involved, I am so sorry. Kathy, I know you reached into your pockets to be sure this guy had every chance to be appealing to an adopter with neutering and getting his teeth cleaned up. In fact, I had considered him for myself but was really focused on getting a hospice/respite dog with very little time left. Who knew.









I don't think I'll ever forget this guy.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

Kathy, I just seen this thread. I am very sorry for you and for Rocky. You are a wonderful person and advocate for the dogs. Thank you for being in his corner.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Mayfield, NY B/T male*

I keep coming back to this thread too. I offered to take Rocky, but then the adoption opportunity came up and that seemed like a better solution for him. He may have done better in a foster home.
I am so upset about it, but at the time the local placement appeared to be the better option for him. Poor boy, he did not make in spite of all the people who were pulling for him.


----------

